# visa for paid internship



## cnssafran (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am a young Turkish industrial engineer just graduated from Msc in Business Administration Universita Degli Studi di Roma "Tor Vergata".

I graduated in July 2013 and my permesso is expired at that date. But I've been accepted for an internship to one of the biggest companies in Italy.

I should get a visa from Turkey first, then apply for the permesso again.
But, since I am graduated the visa type cannot be "tironcinio" the questura said. What type of a visa should I get for my 6 months of internship in Rome?

P.s: The internship pays a very good amount of salary. But it will not be a work, it is an internship so I cannot get work visa.

Thank you.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Your employer should know the answer to this question and will most likely need to be a key player in assisting you with the visa anyway (as they would be for a regular work visa).

Have you spoken with your employer's human resources department?


----------



## cnssafran (Nov 29, 2013)

accbgb said:


> Your employer should know the answer to this question and will most likely need to be a key player in assisting you with the visa anyway (as they would be for a regular work visa).
> 
> Have you spoken with your employer's human resources department?


Thank you for your reply.

Yes, we tried having a "tironcinio" visa but it creates a problem that "tironcino" is the internship while you're doing your study at the same time.

Now I've been graduated and it's said that there is another visa option for the "internship pf graduate students" but it is a very long process they said and nobody knows the full information if I get that internship permesso, will I be able to convert it to the working permesso.

The problem why I can't have the working permesso directly is that; there is a working permesso quota for every area. And the new lists will be open in the end of 2014.

Questura, university and the company: they all tries to solve the problems but you know in Italy it makes more complications. And there is no one I know who had the same problem that I can consult to.


----------

